# In your opinion-best business where to process venison.



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

Just wanting some ideas where I can take some venison this year?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I see that you are from Grafton, so I would suggest Langdon beings it is pretty close. I've been able to try some sausage from there and it was pretty good. Personally, my brother, me, and a few friends will get together and make sausage and whatnot at my brothers place. Its a good excuse to tip back two or ten cold ones and bs with everyone and have fun. We just always make sure the refreshments don't come out until after the grinding is finished.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

L & M in g.f. you'll wait awhile for the return, but it will be good. only trouble is they don't make jerky.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I like Breno's in Sheyenne they make some excellent sausage


----------

